# Shoot And Fish



## ROBERTSMOSSYOAK (May 25, 2010)

Son and law an I looking for a trip 2nd 3rd or 4th. 
We will get the gas beer ice wash boat ect.
Would love to dive and fish A day or two.
Just give me a call.
Scott Roberts
601-951-9605


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

where your staying or would like to go out of would help


----------



## ROBERTSMOSSYOAK (May 25, 2010)

*Destin Ride*

Destin Gulfgate but will travel.
We have our on rods tackle tanks ect. 
I use to dive and fish Destin Ft Walton and Pensacola alot. ex -dive instructor from Ms. I would bring students down for there check out dives.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I just posted in the Scuba forum. I have a boat and my own gear but my regular dive buddies are tied up. Looking to go Aug 1st-8th. PM me on here and lets see if we can find a nice weather day to go.


----------



## ROBERTSMOSSYOAK (May 25, 2010)

Thanks pm sent


----------

